# Keys to a profitable forage program.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ten minute video dealing mainly with cattle and forages....advice from some of the top forage people in the country.

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4706:keys-to-a-profitable-forage-program-video-presented&catid=84:business-management&Itemid=118


----------

